# AR∀GO



## Cochise (Dec 29, 2009)

​
_AKA: ARAGO_

*Genres:* _Shounen, Action, Horror, Mystery, Sci-Fi_

*Artist/Author:* _Takahiro, Arai_

*Summary:*
_Twin brother's Arago and Ewan were left orphaned at a young age when their parents were slaughtered by a cruel murderer. The younger brother Arago who burns for revenge, and the older brother Ewan who became a police officer cross paths once again. The bowery district of London will once again be stained with blood!!!_

*Download/Online Reader:* _Found Here_


----------



## Blade (Dec 29, 2009)

the 1st chap was good, i think it has future


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 29, 2009)

First chapter was meh. The beginning had potential to go either way (hopeless pretentious or deep and interesting) but it simply dropped the ball at the end. Too simple to be pretentious this just falls into "shit happens believe it" valley.


----------



## Trakinas (Dec 29, 2009)

First chapter was ok, at firts it started really good but then it became too rushed.
And with the end it could go either way.


----------



## robotnik (Jan 20, 2010)

any cross dressers in this manga


----------



## God Movement (Jan 20, 2010)

I like this manga.


----------



## Cochise (Jan 20, 2010)

robotnik said:


> any cross dressers in this manga



Sadly, no. 



God Movement said:


> I like this manga.



Good, I do to. The villain designs are awesome and the story shows promise. I'll be following it quite closely. By the way, did your username used to be 88 Movement?


----------



## God Movement (Jan 21, 2010)

Cochise said:


> Good, I do to. The villain designs are awesome and the story shows promise. I'll be following it quite closely. By the way, did your username used to be 88 Movement?



Yeah I got I got a name change this one was more fitting  do you thnk the patchman will return?


----------



## Cochise (Jan 21, 2010)

God Movement said:


> Yeah I got I got a name change this one was more fitting  do you thnk the patchman will return?



His character was obviously important for the development of the series, but no, he will not return. Arago is the Patchman now, which is a cool twist. I'm excited about how Arago will use the Patchman powers, it's all shaping up quite well.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm actually quite fond of this manga; disregarding it's fabulous, relishing art style in general, it has quite a bit of potential to induce uniqueness into it's development.

Hopefully the build-up will stop from hence on; nonetheless, interesting manga.


----------



## Meztryn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rio in the Cross Quarters Special Division, being so close with Arago? - that surely will lead to some romance - hopeful it'll be portrayed subtly; preferably not at all D:

Alright chapter, Arago officially got welcomed in the CID officer quarters, and let's hope things will start to be more vivacious.


----------



## Cochise (Jan 31, 2010)

Romance is not one of AR∀GO's genres, if there is any romance at all between Rio and Arago, it will be subtle. Honestly I expect more of a Luffy/Nami relationship, albeit closer, it's a working relationship.


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 1, 2010)

Hence the "hopefully it'll be portrayed subtly" assumption - if _any_ at all since I honestly wouldn't -- subjectively -- want the implementation of romance with this particular manga, but one might never fully know.

I think your distinctive relationship remark regarding the Luffy/Nami-kind will most likely be the true outcome regarding their future relationship.

I was slightly shocked regarding Ewan's sudden reappearance though, do you think he's embarked an antagonistic form, or a realistic revival(which is highly unlikely to be frank)?


----------



## Cochise (Feb 1, 2010)

Synergy said:


> I was slightly shocked regarding Ewan's sudden reappearance though, do you think he's embarked an antagonistic form, or a realistic revival(which is highly unlikely to be frank)?



I don't know, being an antagonist seems a bit unlikely though, if it is Ewan. To be honest, I'm not suprised to see him. The author has made his image and his character prominent to the series. I could very much see a 'ghost' Ewan supporting Arago since this series deals so heavily with the paranormal.


----------



## Meztryn (Feb 2, 2010)

Endeavoring the struggles - it would be a bit tacky though, to strengthen Arago's resolve through the means of his own casualty, yet making a reappearance to subtly support him.

The paranormal inclusiveness of Ewan's character is sensible though, especially with the sudden scheming regarding the ghost's threat when he talked about the balance being distorted.


----------



## Cochise (Feb 5, 2010)

Chapter 6

OH YEAH


----------



## illmatic (Mar 1, 2010)

Chapter 10


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 3, 2010)

Arago's having an incredibly hard time fitting in with the rest - well, it's to be expected, his immediate addition to the team didn't warrant a happy workplace.

Can't wait for some  more chapters.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 16, 2010)

Read Chapter 11 *HERE*


----------



## Meztryn (Mar 19, 2010)

Newly found antagonists with a more enhanced, and controlled powers? - Arago's gonna have quite a difficult time from hence on.

Nice chap.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2010)

just read the first 14 chapters of this manga i like it so far i think it has potential to be very good.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 4, 2010)

an interesting story. im glad that i pushed through that crazy first chapter.


----------



## Meztryn (Apr 8, 2010)

Glad other registrants are getting into it as well - can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 18, 2010)

Chapter 16 *HERE*


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2010)

i like the new chapter the inspector thinks arago is patchman wonder if he will tell him he killed patchman because it killed his family and brother.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 20, 2010)

is anyone still reading this?

after the first few initial chapters, which seemed a bit dull, but now it's getting pretty suspensful! especially with the return of patchman and the head detective looking for patchman which arago is playing the role of and his rivalry with seth, which is extremely interesting for some reason...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2010)

last couple of chapters have been good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Man the last chapter 033 is really interesting. I wonder what is going to happen with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the werewolf situation


----------



## neostar8710 (Sep 4, 2010)

i actually found that to be kind of boring..but I knwo it'll get interesting enough


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2010)

neostar8710 said:


> i actually found that to be kind of boring..but I knwo it'll get interesting enough


really? it was a set up chapter for what is coming and yes it is going to get interesting...


----------



## Gabe (Sep 4, 2010)

last chapter was interesting.
*Spoiler*: __ 



the werewolf looked powerful


----------



## Hikawa (Sep 4, 2010)

This manga feels so...blah. Like it's trying too hard or something.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> last chapter was interesting.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah it does!! 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 he was right about the werewolf lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 4, 2010)

Hikawa said:


> This manga feels so...blah. Like it's trying too hard or something.


oh? really? hmm I really like the pacing of this manga yet to get use to Arai Takahiro art style...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh boy CH 034 is out and damn what a good CH 
*Spoiler*: __ 



round One Arago vs Werewolf


 Second round it is going to be more interesting....


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 7, 2010)

Wow....that definitely one badass werewolf design.

By the way, how did the main character got the ghost sidekick? I forgot which chapters...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 7, 2010)

Rokudaime said:


> Wow....that definitely one badass werewolf design.
> 
> By the way, how did the main character got the ghost sidekick? I forgot which chapters...


Around CH 014..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2010)

CH 35 is out " counter measure"


This page, middle panel


----------



## Gabe (Sep 16, 2010)

i like the new chapter argo is smart and fearless


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2010)

Quite good chapter.


----------



## SenshiManny (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, I enjoyed the latest chapter as well. Still hanging on to the Werewolf being some kind of kid that put the pelt on for x reason though. I've no basis for it of course .


----------



## Meztryn (Sep 20, 2010)

A fascinating strategy in the least, it's about time some decent fist-fighting was implemented in the manga -- I'm digging the werewolf as well, anyways, let's hope the chapters will be coming out superfluously.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 20, 2010)

CH 36 is out:  Chapter 65


Interesting stuff...


----------



## God Movement (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a feeling Arago's going to get that Werewolf as a pet.


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2010)

Best fight so far in the series.


----------



## Rokudaime (Sep 20, 2010)

I guess this battle just increased Arago fighting ability a lot. I'm just disappointed that werewolf true from isn't someone that we know.


----------



## Meztryn (Sep 20, 2010)

The werewolf got skinned, how fucking fascinating. Though, I was digging the fist-fight, seemed pretty dope.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 29, 2010)

*Arago CH 37 is out * Chapter 66

New Arc....


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2010)

Let's see how it will go.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 7, 2010)

CH38 is out   and wow 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Now we are rolling, one of  Patchman underling is moving


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 8, 2010)

I really love that para-normal investigator angle in ARAGO. Seeing him work around the modus operandi of various spirits and faeries is reminiscent of the best qualities of the Ghost Hunt.


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 18, 2010)

Bump for chapter 39
ch.29-30
That varying approach Horseman take makes everything all the more interesting


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 18, 2010)

Survivor19 said:


> Bump for chapter 39
> ch.29-30
> That varying approach Horseman take makes everything all the more interesting


Oh boy, this is getting good...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 19, 2010)

Arago CH40 * Link removed*


*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF Arago!!!!


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey, man didn't do anything wrong in this chapter!
Also, i am calling it now. That last gremlin will save the day. Not right now, but eventually he will.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Survivor19 said:


> Hey, man didn't do anything wrong in this chapter!
> Also, i am calling it now. That last gremlin will save the day. Not right now, but eventually he will.


I like the direction this is going. I was really surprise by the event in the last CH.


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 20, 2010)

Well...
For some reason the thought of Arago overcoming this new opponent straight up seems a little.. wrong? I hope we will see some running and hiding instead.
I mean, there is certain, how to put it, moderation in superhumans used that far. Here is to hope it won't skyrocket right away.
BTW is that Gohan battling Goku on your avatar?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 27, 2010)

*CH 41* Chapter 104 is out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 28, 2010)

Man I wonder if 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Coco is fine


----------



## Survivor19 (Oct 28, 2010)

Well, i am willing to bet she will be at least alive when her body will be used to attack Arago/ To, you know, torment him some more


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 3, 2010)

CH 42 *ch.12*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 4, 2010)

Poor Coco


----------



## Aeon (Nov 4, 2010)

Part of me didn't expect Coco to actually be assimilated into one of his golems. I wonder if Arago will be able to save her.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 4, 2010)

good chapter poor coco wonder what arago will do


----------



## Lupin (Nov 5, 2010)

Plot will save her ..


----------



## Survivor19 (Nov 6, 2010)

Caaallled it
Well, i see no big reason to worry. After all, he can just rip the golem to shreds and restore coco with brionac's power. If the need arises, he can even patch her back from pieces, like some sort of *glasses on* Patchman

Guess that's curtains to his little 'secret identity' thing


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 9, 2010)

CH 43 *ch.50*


----------



## Aeon (Nov 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At least we know he didn't kill her. Hope they explain a little about how Arago was able to separate her on a cellular level.


----------



## Survivor19 (Nov 10, 2010)

With the Power of Love, duh.
Still, his secret is now soooo out...


----------



## Gabe (Nov 10, 2010)

nice save by arago wonder how he did it. but didn't patchman said with he powers he could revive the dead or something like that. maybe this is some sort of variant.


----------



## Aeon (Nov 11, 2010)

I guess this isn't too much out of what we've seen from the powers of Brionac before. I mean Patchman was able to attach the arm and other pieces to Arago in the beginning and he was pretty much able to use the arm right away. He pretty much had to attach them at the cellular level. Arago essentially just did the reverse of that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Arago 44 *Ch.80*


Epic CHAPTER!!!


----------



## Survivor19 (Nov 16, 2010)

Word.
But now Arago is a MURDERER!!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Survivor19 said:


> Word.
> But now Arago is a MURDERER!!!


maybe... we have to wait and see the result of that punch. XD


----------



## Epik High (Nov 16, 2010)

The truth will be out, it seems.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*CH 45 payed her back with the same coin*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 22, 2010)

*I am glad that Coco is fine. XD*


----------



## God Movement (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm just happy his secret is out. So Joe can leave the man to his business.


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 22, 2010)

I stopped reading this 10 chapters ago. I kinda got lazy with reading manga's. I remember really liking this but I think I'll wait and watch this when a anime comes out.


----------



## Epik High (Nov 22, 2010)

God Movement said:


> I'm just happy his secret is out. So Joe can leave the man to his business.



Same here, I also thought it was pretty effectual the couple of panels/pages where he finally revealed his secret.



Haohmaru said:


> I stopped reading this 10 chapters ago. I kinda got lazy with reading manga's. I remember really liking this but I think I'll wait and watch this when a anime comes out.



Oh, is there an animated version coming out?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 23, 2010)

God Movement said:


> I'm just happy his secret is out. So Joe can leave the man to his business.


Of Course, now he can move freely.

I like this lol


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 6, 2010)

*trinity_bakuma quote:* We sure kept you waiting for this one. For that we apologize, our translator had some technical difficulties. Hopefully, what you see when you scroll down a bit will make up for it.


*AR∀GO Chapter 46 & Chapter 47*


75

75


----------



## Epik High (Dec 6, 2010)

The old man finally decided to take the initiative to help out Arago, that's dope.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 7, 2010)

Yasopp said:


> The old man finally decided to take the initiative to help out Arago, that's dope.


Yeah it is. Now I wonder how long it is going to take for Rio to find out Arago secret....


----------



## Rokudaime (Jan 5, 2011)

It is just plain weird to see a old guy as a main character sidekick..

and I am totally facepalming when the golem horseman got saved. Can't the horsemen just get killed?

Anyways, the series kinda rock. I love how those aura covering their body and represent as a crest, scar or horn when they are using their power.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2011)

_*CH 48 *_ When two spiritual beings collide, the side with the weaker spiritual pressure will get hurt.
*CH 49* When two spiritual beings collide, the side with the weaker spiritual pressure will get hurt.
*CH 50 * When two spiritual beings collide, the side with the weaker spiritual pressure will get hurt.
*CH 51* When two spiritual beings collide, the side with the weaker spiritual pressure will get hurt.
*CH 52* When two spiritual beings collide, the side with the weaker spiritual pressure will get hurt.

*
Updated!!*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 1, 2011)

*CH 53* That bruise here


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 7, 2011)

*CH 54* Link removed


----------



## Epik High (Feb 9, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah it is. Now I wonder how long it is going to take for Rio to find out Arago secret....



From the looks of things, I don't think it'll be particularly long before it'll be unveiled to Rio.

Also, nice chapter, some morale boosting was needed for Arago.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 15, 2011)

_*CH 55*_ Ch.21-22


----------



## Survivor19 (Feb 16, 2011)

It seems that heroes are going to fail...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 24, 2011)

*CH 56 *like he did right here


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 2, 2011)

*CH 57* Zommari isn't cut at all. He was crushed.


----------



## Aeon (Mar 2, 2011)

So, the last horseman had to be a girl huh?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2011)

*CH 58* Shunsui can't beat Stark with Shikai alone in a fair fight


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 16, 2011)

*CH 59*  if he allows it to


oh boy things are getting hot. >.<


----------



## Gabe (Mar 16, 2011)

good chapter


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 24, 2011)

*CH 60* here


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2011)

*CH 61* False


----------



## Aeon (Apr 12, 2011)

Chapters 62 and 63 are out. We get some insight on each of the Four Horseman's pasts.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 12, 2011)

good chapter it is getting interesting


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2011)

I want to know who will deal with who?


----------



## Survivor19 (Apr 14, 2011)

And i bet it will be as usual.
One protagonist will come at one antagonist... instead of, for example, attacking and eleminating half of antagonists in pair whie sending disposable mooks (army - or police) to delay the other two.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2011)

*CH 64* Link removed


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

*Bad News*

trinitybakuma quote:


Due to real life stress, our translator for Arago will be taking a break
from translating for an indefinite amount of time. Consequently,
the series will be put on hold until further notice.

There’s also a chance that this break will be permanent,
in which case, unless we find a substitute translator,
the project will officially be dropped.

We apologize for any inconvenience. Should you be an interested translator,
or know one who is, please direct yourself or them to our forums so you
or they can apply, helping us keep the project alive. Thank you.


*Cnet's
*


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2011)

damn that sucks


----------



## teddy (May 2, 2011)

That's a little heart wrenching.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 2, 2011)

I know guys, that is terrible news.


----------



## Survivor19 (May 21, 2011)

Out of nowhere, there is a new chapter on Mangafox.
I am pleased with the developments, although i'd prefer protagonist to talk more about his duty and less about his ideals.
Also, existance of not-superpowered tech-using operatives is pleasing (although they are all dead except one) and very right thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2011)

Survivor19 said:


> Out of nowhere, there is a new chapter on Mangafox.
> I am pleased with the developments, although i'd prefer protagonist to talk more about his duty and less about his ideals.
> Also, existance of not-superpowered tech-using operatives is pleasing (although they are all dead except one) and very right thing.


 Interesting thanks. for anyone else

*CH 65*: Giving Stark a free shot


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 1, 2011)

A new group Picked up Arago. SoulAnime a Spanish translation Group is taking care of this manga in English.



*Arago CH 66*: She Releases a Water Attack here,


Back to business guys.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 2, 2011)

I thought Arago had gone out of business. 

It's nice to read a chapter after so long.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2011)

Aeon said:


> So, the last horseman had to be a girl huh?


 I didn't expect that.



Haohmaru said:


> I stopped reading this 10 chapters ago. I kinda got lazy with reading manga's. I remember really liking this but I think I'll wait and watch this when a anime comes out.


 You Should pick it up again. A lot of interesting stuff going around.



Epik High said:


> From the looks of things, I don't think it'll be particularly long before it'll be unveiled to Rio.
> 
> Also, nice chapter, some morale boosting was needed for Arago.


 You were right, It didn't take that long.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, seems things are picking up. People are finding out about Arago's powers. Kinda makes it feel like the manga may be approaching its end.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 2, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Well, seems things are picking up. People are finding out about Arago's powers. Kinda makes it feel like the manga may be approaching its end.


 Yeah I have that feeling also but a this point who knows? I mean who said Patchman is really Arago ultimate goal?


I checked online and It seem Arago raws are up to chapters 74 so 7 chapters behind. I can't wait to read them all.:33


----------



## Gabe (Jul 2, 2011)

nice to see them translated again looking at MH all the 7 chapter missing have been translated just not released. 

good chapter everyone is starting to see him use his power. hope soon he can save his brother


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 3, 2011)

Gabe said:


> nice to see them translated again looking at MH all the 7 chapter missing have been translated just not released.
> 
> good chapter everyone is starting to see him use his power. hope soon he can save his brother


 Oh!! I see. And yeah I am hoping that he can rescue Ewan but I have a feeling that, this Might not happen...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 4, 2011)

*CH 68:*Link removed


----------



## Aeon (Jul 11, 2011)

Chapter 69 is out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Seth stepped in to save the day.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2011)

the raws look good so far


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Chapter 69 is out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Thanks and lol 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Seth ftw 






Gabe said:


> the raws look good so far


 yeah I saw a couple of raws and they look real good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 15, 2011)

*CH 70:*case in point


----------



## Aeon (Jul 20, 2011)

Chapter 71 is out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 24, 2011)

*Arago 72*:call Black on his turn


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Omg omg O_o.. Man I love the actions so far in the current arc


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Arago 73:* here


----------



## Aeon (Aug 4, 2011)

Seems the author is having fun bloodying up the characters. I can't even imagine what they have in store of the old man.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Seems the author is having fun bloodying up the characters. I can't even imagine what they have in store of the old man.


 
I read Arago CH 74 & 75 in Spanish. and wow Arago just got better. A lot of people hated Rio but that is going to change soon.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I read Arago CH 74 & 75 in Spanish. and wow Arago just got better. A lot of people hated Rio but that is going to change soon.



i agree the chapter that have not been translated in english look really good. especially the last raw


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i agree the chapter that have not been translated in english look really good. especially the last raw


 Yeah it is real good. I think they are until CH 80 raws?  I just read Arago in Spanish until CH 77 and man I want to read more lol. The new volume "Number 6" is so good. The Mangaka is doing such a great job with all the characters, everybody has a meaning and something important to do with the plot. Kudos to him


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 4, 2011)

There?s until ch.77 in Spanish I?m reading?em right now


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 4, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> There?s until ch.77 in Spanish I?m reading?em right now



good that means we can talk about it.   "everybody else wait for the English chapters"


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I am happy that the Mangaka Gave Rio a major highlight in those chapters


 Plus




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I like how things are rolling


----------



## Destin (Aug 5, 2011)

Chapter 74 (English) is out


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> good that means we can talk about it.   "everybody else wait for the English chapters"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, Rio wolf looked awesome still i didn?t expect Arago defeating that horseman in one blow


----------



## Gabe (Aug 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> good that means we can talk about it.   "everybody else wait for the English chapters"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i like that chapter. i like what it says. what power and velocity!the head of the monster in just one hit! the women wolf. where can i read them in spanish


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Destin said:


> Chapter 74 (English) is out


 Thank you



luffy no haki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Rio wolf looked awesome still i didn?t expect Arago defeating that horseman in one blow


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yeah I guess the Mangaka wanted to make sure that we know that Arago is already in another level in term of power. Rio is awesome now.






Gabe said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i like that chapter. i like what it says. what power and velocity!the head of the monster in just one hit! the women wolf. where can i read them in spanish


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Please try to keep the spoiler tag on for the English readers in here, you can read it in Spanis in this place Chapter 74 (English)


  Chapter 78 in Spanish is out and I am going to read it now. Please guys lets keep the thread spoiler free for the English readers.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter 78  was cool, I wonder if arago can really do nothing against Patchman


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Chapter 78  was cool, I wonder if arago can really do nothing against Patchman




*Spoiler*: __ 



 probably not. Arago is going to have his hands full with Patchman. I can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Blade (Aug 6, 2011)

Arago became quite good. Damn.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 6, 2011)

Blade said:


> Arago became quite good. Damn.


 yeah Arago manga was decent/Ok with some good arcs but now it is really good. A lot people might not dig the art style which can be annoying some times imo but in that aspect is what makes Arago unique. I read somewhere what a couple of people said that it feels a little bit rushed in this arc but I don't believe so, pacing so far is solid. 

Mangaka gave all the main/secondary characters the spot light and balanced that well enough in the current arc. No useless characters so far.


----------



## Blade (Aug 6, 2011)

I had stopped around the 55-56 chapter, but several days ago, i decided to catch up with the series.


Even the battles became much better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2011)

*Arago 75 & 76 English*:Love

75:Love
76:Love
enjoy it my friends.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 8, 2011)

And so we have our first confirmed casualty.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2011)

have you guys seen the raw for 79 it looks really interesting


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2011)

Aeon said:


> And so we have our first confirmed casualty.


 no comment about Rio?  



Gabe said:


> have you guys seen the raw for 79 it looks really interesting


 not yet.... I might check that out later.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 8, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> no comment about Rio?



I'll comment when she's a casualty.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 8, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I'll comment when she's a casualty.


 lol you wish. Rio is awesome.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Arago 79 Spanish is out:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.mcanime.net/manga_enlinea/arago/soul_anime_fansub/253938/1#ver





Comment about the Chapter;

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Damn Arago lost?  Patchman is too much it seen, damn him  , Some real epic moves from Arago and him..


----------



## Blade (Aug 17, 2011)

79 is the latest?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Blade said:


> 79 is the latest?


 Spanish yes, English 76. Raw until 81 if I remember well.


----------



## Blade (Aug 17, 2011)

I see.


Patchman beat Arago huh?


Inb4 a new power up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Blade said:


> I see.
> 
> 
> Patchman beat Arago huh?
> ...


  Probably.... but who knows Maybe the Mangaka has a surprise for us.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 19, 2011)

chapter 79 is up in spanish at submanga if someone wanna read it


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh shit! Arago really got his ass kicked! though I wonder if that thing he is watching is an illusion of patchman or just a dream he is having Also Seth comes to the rescue


----------



## Destin (Aug 20, 2011)

Chapters 77-79 (English) are out.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 20, 2011)

80 look interesting


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 20, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> chapter 79 is up in spanish at submanga if someone wanna read it
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I know right? Arago is in serious trouble right now






Destin said:


> Chapters 77-79 (English) are out.


 Thank you.. Like always. 



Gabe said:


> 80 look interesting


 Yet to check the raw


----------



## Aeon (Aug 21, 2011)

Ah, the return of one of my favorite wind-powered demon's.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Aeon said:


> Ah, the return of one of my favorite wind-powered demon's.



 Seth to the rescue?


----------



## Destin (Aug 23, 2011)

No prob, Malvingt2.

Chapter 80 is out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2011)

Oh shit! Seth is so cool to think that he would acknowledge Arago to that extent


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 23, 2011)

Omg!!! Seth is the man..


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2011)

This may very well be farewell, Demon-kun.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2011)

I just read Arago 81 "Spanish" and oh boy Arago vs Patchman is heating up.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 31, 2011)

Anyone know why the mangaka is in such a hurry to finish this manga? It had potential


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Anyone know why the mangaka is in such a hurry to finish this manga? It had potential


 No idea. I even searched to see if he has a new project that is coming or going on in Japan and nothing. Really odd.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 31, 2011)

God Movement said:


> Anyone know why the mangaka is in such a hurry to finish this manga? It had potential



is he in trouble of getting canceled and has to hurry like psyren was. 

either way new raw looks good


----------



## Aeon (Sep 5, 2011)

Ah, Demon-kun you finally realized your limitations.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 5, 2011)

Seth, Beggar!!!!


----------



## Blade (Sep 6, 2011)

I read the 82 chapter in raw. I think the series is gonna end quite soon.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 9, 2011)

83 looks awesome


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 11, 2011)

Well, the manga will end on the next issue of Shonen Sunday: Link removed


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Well, the manga will end on the next issue of Shonen Sunday: Link removed



I know someone here will be devastated by this news.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2011)

I wonder who?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Well, the manga will end on the next issue of Shonen Sunday: Link removed


 Noooooo reality just hit me 



luffy no haki said:


> I wonder who?


 Me..


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2011)

I knew it

Anyway was it really low in the ranking or Arai just wanted to finish it?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> I knew it
> 
> Anyway was it really low in the ranking or Arai just wanted to finish it?



No idea.. yet to heard anything about the reason behind it...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2011)

*CH 82:*[Doremi-CureCom].Suite.PreCure!.30.[704x396].[64382143].avi


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2011)

Some pretty awesome panels in this chapter.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ewan for final villain.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He is.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Aeon said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ewan for final villain.





Blade said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He is.


 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Only way Arago is getting Rio.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



But we know Arago will end with Coco so...


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Talking seriously, there far worse series than Arago. Arago became really good actually.

Probably because of the low ranks it had, the series ends quickly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Blade said:


> Talking seriously, there far worse series than Arago. Arago became really good actually.
> 
> Probably because of the low ranks it had, the series ends quickly.


 I agree..Probably was a low rank manga  and what a shame the series had a lot of potential...


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm fine with it this way. The story got good and it's better to end it now than it drag on.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah i would have preferred it to reach at least more than 100 chapters like Psyren but it?s better finishing it with awesomeness than keep going on with something that could become a shitty plot sooner or later.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I agree..Probably was a low rank manga  and what a shame the series had a lot of potential...






Aeon said:


> I'm fine with it this way. The story got good and it's better to end it now than it drag on.




I could see Arago, having 100+ chapters easily. The series had always decent/good pacing. It would be not problem. In my opinion.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 11, 2011)

Maybe Arago next stop is to be an anime? I would love to watch this world in an anime form.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2011)

I guess now that it's ending, I'm not opposed to it being made into an anime. If it ever happens, of course.


----------



## Blade (Sep 11, 2011)

I think in order to be an anime (generally), there must be high sales of the series, or not?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 11, 2011)

Blade said:


> I think in order to be an anime (generally), there must be high sales of the series, or not?



I believe you may be right.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 11, 2011)

ya know it?s only speculation


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 12, 2011)

I started reading this. Really awesome drawing style.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> I started reading this. Really awesome drawing style.



Glad you joined us. Arago is a nice ride.. enjoy your reading.


----------



## Aeon (Sep 12, 2011)

You're right, it is a nice ride. One that's about to end though.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 12, 2011)

The mangaka is officially on crack. Ending the series so quickly.


----------



## Blade (Sep 12, 2011)

I looked for some info at manga helpers. It seems almost every week the series was at the bottom 3. (likely the last months)


Lol.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 12, 2011)

Japanese people have bad taste for this


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

God Movement said:


> The mangaka is officially on crack. Ending the series so quickly.


 Maybe he is.. 



Blade said:


> I looked for some info at manga helpers. *It seems almost every week the series was at the bottom 3*. (likely the last months)
> 
> 
> Lol.


  Wow that is so fucking sad. mad 



luffy no haki said:


> Japanese people have bad taste for this


 For real...


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 12, 2011)

How is the guy going to kiss that girl if everythign he touches will be destroyed?


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2011)

Dunno, he won?t and will end up alone forever?


----------



## Gabe (Sep 13, 2011)

hope arago gets an anime. sucks it is ending i had hoped it would last longer. wonder if it had the same problems as psyren.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

*CH 83:* Ch.16

2 Chapters to go..

Edit: The chapter is O_O


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2011)

Arago is almost at his limits. Patchman is trolling again.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2011)

The fuck!?o_O this Patchman guy trolling....

lol and Aeon was right, Ewan for final villain.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Blade said:


> Arago is almost at his limits. Patchman is trolling again.


 Patchman gained some points as a villain in my book.



luffy no haki said:


> The fuck!?o_O this Patchman guy trolling....
> 
> lol and *Aeon *was right, Ewan for final villain.


 I hate when he is right..


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2011)

Why? because he always crush your dreams with his guessing?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Why? because he always crush your dreams with his guessing?


 lol most of the times.. Yes


----------



## Aeon (Sep 16, 2011)

I don't guess though. I can see the future. 

As for the chapter, another one bites the dust.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 16, 2011)

Then spoil me and tell me how does this end


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2011)

84 raw chapter is out. 


1 more chapter remains yet before it ends, i believe.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 19, 2011)

*CH 84:*this scene


----------



## Aeon (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm "dying" to know how this will end.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 20, 2011)

So he killed Ewan?....nice


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2011)

arago maned up and did what he had to


----------



## Aeon (Sep 22, 2011)

Still no raw for the last chapter?


----------



## Blade (Sep 22, 2011)

Nah, not yet.


----------



## Judas (Sep 22, 2011)

So how is this series?


----------



## Aeon (Sep 23, 2011)

Status: *Completed*


----------



## Aeon (Oct 2, 2011)

How is asking if there's going to be a sequel a spoiler? And to answer your question... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



No. 



It really sucks that the last we see of Seth is him being trapped inside Lia Fail.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh man, it wasn?t what i expected.

Though Coco and Rio were

A shame that Seth is still in Lia Fail.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 2, 2011)

suck that it ended


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 2, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Oh man, it wasn?t what i expected.
> 
> Though Coco and Rio were
> 
> A shame that Seth is still in Lia Fail.


 yeah a real shame.. damn it...

Btw I am so jelly of the One Piece set you two have.



Gabe said:


> suck that it ended


indeed...


----------

